# Mud bubbling when floating over painted walls



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone else have the problems with mud bubbling and leaving little fisheyes when floating over painted walls? 

I have had this happen very often when doing remodel or repair work. I usuall stick sand before doing a repair and have been known to prime the surface before applying any compounds. Sometimes I have the fisheyes sometimes I don't.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Use oil based KILZ first if you want but I just skim the wall with hot mud, let it set.
Then scrape off any bubbles and hit them with mud again. 
After that I usually just use topping mud and don't have any issues beyond that!

Ask 20 different guys the right way to do it and get 20 different answers though!


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Like checkers said, first coat let it bubble, second coat knock 'em out before mudding, then mud until smooth (hopefully they don't return). After that we usually use a wet sponge to smooth the transition out between the two (we call that 'burn it in'). After the burn in they are gone, at least thats what I've seen from the remodels I've done.
________
Web Shows


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mudding-over-paint-1149/


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

The first coat of mud you put on over paint should never bubble. It's only the second coat and beyond that will do that.

Using specialized paint or mud product is digging into your profit on the job. Just use what you're accustomed to using as far as mud goes and do these simple steps:

- Apply mud
- Remove mud
- Apply mud and let sit for a minute
- Finish to your desire

This will eliminate almost all bubbles. Do 5 or so patches like this at a time so you're not standing there looking at mud sit for a while before you finish it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> Do 5 or so patches like this at a time so you're not standing there looking at mud sit for a while before you finish it.


Unless you're hourly, then pull up a chair and watch the show!


----------

